# My latest layout for the AFX Speed Steer



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

My latest layout using the two custom Y-track pieces that I made. I don't have much room to work, so I had to take a picture of the layout in two shots. You can access the video here: 



One thing that I forgot to explain in the video is that the cars must "glide" over when changing lanes, thus temporarily losing their current of electricity. The cars prefer to stay in the outside lane and tend to stall out on turns when the track isn't designed properly.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats on mastering driving those cars.
nice layout with the custom "Y"s.


----------

